# N.R. Revenues



## Quack Addict (Oct 12, 2003)

I just want to ask a simple question after seeing all of the negatives on non resident hunters,and or sportsmen altogether. 
HOW MUCH revenue do non resident sportsmen bring to the North Dakota Game and Fish Dept. yearly?? 
I know there are those of you out there that can't stand the fact that someone other than a resident would have the audacity to shoot your ducks, but last I checked we lived in a free country.

I also would like to apologize in advance if I have offended anyone but I look forward to reading this forum everyday because Duckhunting is my passion. I feel I have been blessed to have the abilities and the resources to drive to your great state and enjoy the outdoors. I also posted the other day that I have never had a bad expierience in Nodak in four years. North dakota has been my dream hunting trip come true for years past and I really hope many years to come.

Remember the fact that we are all out to enjoy the great outdoors and if we cannot do that together what can we do??


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Everybody on here has already said it's not about the money. Some people just don't understand. :eyeroll:


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

:eyeroll:


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

QA go look though the hot topics from the 2002 season and you will find your answer. I am currently working on some numbers for the up coming legislative session.

My early numbers indicate that if just one Res left the state with his family because of the loss of hunting. We would need about 400 NR to generate the same net economic value. Old subject and one that you have not researched or you would not have made the statements you did.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Something smells stale......wait a second, yup, it's this topic. :eyeroll:


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

I'm sure the boat mechanics do alright. :roll:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Like gb3 wrote there are educated birds here now, hit and miss till the migration starts. 8)


----------



## kingme88 (Sep 22, 2004)

Here's what I spend as an average NR coming to your state.
$250 house rental 
$100 hunting liscense
$200 gas for truck & boat
$100 + at your bars

Total $650
 x400
$260,000.00

According to what our standard of an average family in MN that would be about 6.5 families. Don't fill us full of your crap. Everybody loves us to come and visit but the Resident hunters. I could just as well vent on hunting pressure at the same time. I've hunted out there for 5 years and have yet to see one single hunter in about a 30 mile radius. My North Dakota experience has been wonderful and I want to thank all of the friendly Resident non-hunters for all of your help. Your local business people welcome us with open arms. Why don't you?


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

I hate these debates,but I noticed what you spend on house rental and land leases.Could it be that the area you go to is all pay to hunt and the free lancers avoid it like the plague?


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

Who are we kidding "its not about the money" to ignor the cause of a problem is to ignor the solution. In ND the resident hunters such as myself do not hate the NR's. They hate the fact that with NR's comes pockets with cash, with cash comes hunting lease's which leads to denied access for us residents.

I chose to stay in ND do to the sporting oppurtunities here. One thing I have to put up with are low paying jobs in the state.( the average salry in ND is around $24500 and its alot worse the further west you go in the state.) We as residents do not have the cash to line the pockets of the land owner like some, and I say some NR's. Land I use to hunt which could support 5 to 6 hunting parties in one weekend is now locked up because some rich guy who works in a highrise out of state leases the whole thing out for the season
so he can show up and shoot birds that aren't spooked because he lacks the hunting talent to bag birds. He calls himself an outdoorsman? While the average salary is around the $24.5 mark the average farm/ranch income is $30 plus while its not very specific info I think its up to some of the farmers and ranchers to reolize they are not the only ones going broke in North Dakota! Don't the resident hunters who work in the towns that ranchers and farmers need deserve some credit? I continually here them ***** about the local town drying up, well I wonder why?

If I could get couple extra bucks for letting a NR hunt in my back yard chasing roosters are waterfowl I would be temped too, but I wouldn't do it! Because I don't own the game! I can not appoint myself "personal game manger" on my block, so why do they get away with it?

Here is a story to clarify what I mean. While hunting Pheasants I approched a rancher about hunting his land. After introducing myself I politly asked him If I could hunt his land that he had posted. His response wasn't yes or no it was what do you want to hunt?" I told him "I was hunting pheasants". No you can't shoot any pheasants I'm saving them for my cousins, but you can shoot the turkeys I hate those things."
I responed with "A -I don't have a turkey tag and B-Turkey's are not in season". then I left avoiding the altercation I really wanted to pursue.
And no the rancher did not have pen raised birds. He was actually taking ownership of the birds, it wasn't me walking on his land with a gun, it wasn't the property owner not knowing who was on his land that we hear so often. It was him managing the proprty of the state, the birds, as if it was his. I reolize there are diffrences between waterfowl and upland but the core of the problems is still the same.

This is not to say residents don't lease up land and likewise some NR's come here without leasing land. If you are not part of the solution you are part of the problem! That being said don't think all R's hate NR's its just that some residents don't get the credit they deserve for supporting the only industry around here, the ag industry. I've met quite a few NR's that are good people and am glad to have met them. I look forward to seeing them again as long as they don't lease up the land and hunt the way we have to.

stop leasing land, you don't own the game!

tail chaser
:soapbox:


----------



## kingme88 (Sep 22, 2004)

We rent a house on private land. $50 per person includes washer/ dryer, sat tv, stove, refrig, everything of a modern home. With that you get to hunt on around 6 sections of land. For $50 a day its hard to stay in a hotel. Every farmer other then the land we hunt on has said yes. Every one! They treat us well. The first time we went to ND we had no where to stay. A local bar owner rented us one of his house in exchange for us to drink at his bar and by supper there. I hate this topics also but I'm only telling what I see in my eyes as a NR. If you ask most NR's they will tell you the same things I'm telling you. To end I want to ask all Resident hunters of ND if they ever leave the state to hunt else where? If you don't I can see your point. If you do shut up and enjoy the outdoors. Pretty soon none of us will have a chance to do anything.


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

Kingme,

A little explanatin on your math, please. Is the $650 for a day/week/month?

Where do you get the 400?? Is that how many days you spend in ND? Is that how many guys you bring with? Is that how many years you've been hunting?

You....alone.....spend $260,000 in ND a day/week/month/year??? Where do you work....I want your job. I take that back....I probably don't.


----------



## kingme88 (Sep 22, 2004)

read the post from ron. sorry i should have quoted him.


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

oooh....got it now.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

You are comparing apples to sour grapes. You are not adding the value to a community for a life time of service or the affect even a single family loss in a small community can have on school funding etc. Notice in my post I said value of of a single family not salary.

I am sure glad that in the 70 days if you hunted all 14 days each year, you are adding so much more than a resident who lives here 365 days a year. In 26 years you will have a years worth of time here. Then after a year maybe you can grasp the changes taking place that I have seen in the last 26 years. Few for the betterment overall.


----------



## kingme88 (Sep 22, 2004)

If you don't want us to come out there, get it passed then. Your losing people in the small town, so are we. Small town america is almost dead. Have you every hunted in MN? Here you can't lease land. It's something I haven't seen much of. If you want to hunt you better know somebody, hunt state land, or own your own land? Try to buy hunting land and you'll pay $2000/acre. I've heard of people buying homes in small town ND for that. Our reps don't care about anything but $$$$$$$.


----------



## waterdog (Sep 23, 2003)

Good one QA, you put a post up and then you sit back and watch the fight. The least you could do is reply. oke: :lol: I have a couple of things to say. I live in WI and I feel what your going through with the NR. We here in WI have the same problem with the FIBS. They have come here and bought up land to have their own little hunting preserve and then post the crap out of it. The problem it has caused is that it has filtered over to our Res and now, unless you have a lot of money to buy your own little piece of "paradise" you have to hunt state land. We also have very strict tresspassing laws here. You cannot hunt on *any*land without first getting permission, gone are the days of roaming freely to hunt. IF the farmer/landowner doesn't want you on their land all they have to do is call the police and you are busted. No signs need to be posted letting you know that you are not welcome. I always ask if I can hunt before hunting any land. I feel very fortunate to be able to come out to ND and roam freely for the most part to hunt. I almost always try to find the farmer and ask for permission to hunt before hunting out there because that is what I am used to. Yeah, it's a pain but I have met a lot of very nice people that way and I guess it is all about respect. Thank you ND res for giving me the opportunity to hunt the way my fore-fathters did before the NR came to town. That is the main reson I respect your feelings. I never intend to buy up my own little piece of "paradise" in your state and I love the opportunities you provide me with.


----------



## Buckshot (Nov 5, 2003)

Who or what are the FIBS?


----------



## waterdog (Sep 23, 2003)

slang term we use for Illinois residents


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

THis topic is gettin old


----------



## stocker24 (Sep 9, 2003)

This justs makes me wanna come out there more now, because not s many Hunters will be out there.


----------



## GooseBuster4 (Sep 4, 2004)

good for u :withstupid: :withstupid:


----------

